# Ambling



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a trainer come out yesterday to do some ridden work with my gelding and have found out my gelding ambles.

I thought that he was just resisting the transition to a trot.

So I didn't think to ask at the time but is an amble the same as a pace?


----------



## Ryiio (Jun 1, 2015)

No.

*Amble:*

Ambling is any of several four-beat intermediate horse gait, all of which are faster than a walk but usually slower than a canter and always slower than a gallop. They are smoother for a rider than either the two-beat trot or pace.

*Pace:*

Pacing is a lateral two-beat gait. In the pace, the two legs on the same side of the horse move forward together, unlike the trot, where the two legs diagonally opposite from each other move forward together.


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

I used to have a horse who would do that on command, although at the time I didn't know what it was called. He would also trot, but his trot was rough and the amble was smooth. The amble was about the speed of a medium-fast trot and he could do it all day.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Yea I have been having a play and find it quite fun to sit 

At the moment I'm working on getting him transitioning straight to trot. He is starting to work it out. He actually has a nice trot.

I don't want to lose his amble though. Iv been told if i want to sell him CTR want horses that amble.


----------

